# Hard to come by.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

In Chicago we do push gasket cast iron underground piping. These pullers are a strain reliever. 😉 Can't same to find out where to purchase one. Anyone know where to get one or have one for sale?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nobody uses those. It's all about technique until you get down to 2". Then it's a cursing contest. There are dirty secrets to putting cast together.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck finding those. Wesco foundry made those pullers, I spent about 60 hours looking for them. No exaggerating... 

My advice is steal those. Then sell them to me for cheap.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

see those all the time on ebay.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/261757462612 



http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301664178260


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Hillside said:


> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/261757462612 http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301664178260


Those aren't the same one. I have the one made by Tyler. The other style is more user friendly.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Good luck finding those. Wesco foundry made those pullers, I spent about 60 hours looking for them. No exaggerating... My advice is steal those. Then sell them to me for cheap.


.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mack, seriously, if you find it, buy it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ping your pipe end, align the joint perfectly and push it in with a rock bar. Pullers are nice but slow the work down. Save them for the difficult joint.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pullers are great when you're on your own. I did a whole under ground of a "soup in a bread bowl for 15.00" in a day alone with those same pullers.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I used the old school of this with a square stock steel handle, a piece of angle iron running perpendicular to the square stock handle, with a hook on the bottom and a chain.
Hook the chain around a hub, bring it back hook it on the other end of a chain, with the angle iron set over the pipe end and lever it into place.


----------

